# where to get the right cdi for v2



## cattracks87

i want to buy the dynatek cdi but i have heard you have to buy a specific one there are two one is a 101193 thats the bad one and the one you want is a 101305 but every where i look the never list the numbers and emailing the seller never gets me any where .btw this is for an 06 ac v2


----------



## Brute650i

That's a new one for me. Maybe someone else will know. I thought the V2 used same one as brute?


----------



## cattracks87

Brute650i said:


> That's a new one for me. Maybe someone else will know. I thought the V2 used same one as brute?


 
iam not sure if it is or not i no the brute and cats have diff gears and carbs so iam not sure if they would but i have heard i think i even read where people had problems with them cutting out and stalling with the bad one and if you get it dynatek will exchange it for free


----------



## JFred

The older style is no longer made. I purchased a new Dynatek from an Ebay vender and have had no problems whatsoever. Even if you do get the older style, it's hit or miss as to whether is is disfunctional or not. If so, just send it back, no questions asked.

The Brute 650 and Cat 650 are very similar, but interchanging the CDI boxes will not net any performance gains. The Cats are heavier and geared higher, so the tuning is different for OEM and aftermarket CDI's. The biggest plus is that the Dynatek gives you low end, mid and top end gains as opposed to the bottom end gains of the Moose or Highlifter modules.

But I must say the Dynatek CDI box is a must. AC really tuned the V2's down from the factory. I've never put in a CDI box and immediately noticed the power gain until I dropped one in my V2. It is almost a night and day difference. The claim is 8-10 HP gain... I doubt it's that much but I would believe a 5 hp boost (from about 41 to 46 or so). It is the best bang for your buck mod for the V2's... next I suggest snorkeling it with 2 inch PVC and going up a notch on the jets. And you can always go with a secondary gear reduction from the Teryx... that is if you want more low end as opposed to top end.


----------



## skeeter_nash84

Would a dynatek CDI help with air/gas mixture after snorkeling and exhaust mod or do you think I need to rejet for that to help out.


----------

